# Waterfalls



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Thinking about building a waterfall in my backyard. Anyone have anything they can offer as in tips. Or is it not for the beginner? Here's what I have in mind.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Thinking about building a waterfall in my backyard. Anyone have anything they can offer as in tips. Or is it not for the beginner? Here's what I have in mind.


No clue on those, but I'm pretty sure it involves some sort of plastic liner, water pump, and filter...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Wonder where you get the rocks


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Wounder where you get the rocks


Well duh? In front of the Huntington Beach Public Library, free for the taking... :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just make sure you don't exceed the weight limit on your truck...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> just make sure you don't exceed the weight limit on your truck...


3706


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> 3706


I thought it was 3704 ?:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> I thought it was 3704 ?:laughing:


Depends on whether or not you went to the bathroom before you left the house. There's all sorts of variables. :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Now that's a waterfall!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqSfPDmjI1Q


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

We did one at our house. The sump pump provides the 'falls' (low slope, more like a decorative stream bed with mini falls) and it goes into a small fish pond with a rock sculpture. 

The biggest issues are the fall leaves clogging things and freeze/thaw cycles moving the stones. I don't imagine you'd have much of that in your area.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

I can hook you up Mike.... ive done quite a few and can set you straight on a show stopper


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I had several at my house I built and helped friends build some for steak and beer. I my biggest water garden Was probably 15ft x 8ft. I kept catfish, crappie and perch in there. The crappie would gather at the edge of the water when I came up and they would take worms from my fingers. My biggest waterfall had approximately a four foot free fall. Had four water gardens all together that were hooked together by streams. The backdrop for my waterfall i made with stained concrete and chicken wire. I gotta leave the house now I'll bore you with more details soon.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Just be patient and let it flow. It looks rough at first, but if you get obsessed with perfection it will look un-natural and your just wasting your time. I had to let my carpentry mind go, stop being so detail oriented an just let it flow.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

parkers5150 said:


> I can hook you up Mike.... ive done quite a few and can set you straight on a show stopper


Awesome. Let me get it all planned. Not sure exactly where I want to put it


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm out of thanks.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

When i got my rocks I knew someone with land that had more rocks than they wanted so I brought 3 16ft trailer loads home for free. Had them everywhere. I also had 4 dumptruck loads of dirt for my upper 5th pool which was under construction when I left my ex. And a trailer load of river rock for the bottom. This may be more than you're doing though


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I got about $1200 into mine between the liner, pump, 2 pallets of moss rock, basket of river stones, plants, black foam, and some basic plumbing fittings. Have a blow out valve to drain it for the winter as well as a timer to control the pump. wake up in the spring to the sound of running water.

I saved money by making the defuser out of scrap azek, a shower drain filling, and used milk crates instead of the overpriced aquablocks to make the pondless reservoir. Reinforced the crates with more scrap azek. Pump is from HFT, buy the warranty and swap it out every two years:thumbup:

One day I'll get tired of replacing it and buy a real one.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have done plenty. Doing a large 40' waterfall now.

Ask away!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

natural1 said:


> I have done plenty. Doing a large 40' waterfall now.
> 
> Ask away!


Well let's have some pics. I would love to see the building process. Thx


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Get a one gallon or five gallon bucket of water and pour it out at a pleasing rate over the stones and time it. 
This is your GPM.

Measure the height from the lowest water surface to pump outlet hose opening height. 
This is your head in feet.

Pick a pump that can raise this much water this fast and this high. Go a little oversize because you can always find ways to reduce the GPM. 

Put it on a GFCI and maybe a timer.

You might need a bed of sand for the liner.


----------

